# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Si te riparojm vendin e mbushjes se Ipad Air

## uqk1234

Permes kesaj video do te demonstroj se si riparohet vendi i mbushej ose kur kemi problem me mbushje te ngadalshem te IPAD AIR

----------

